# TamilWiki Media Contest



## nac (Jan 5, 2012)

Guys there is a contest organized by Tamil Wiki Community. I am thinking of participating in it... Check this link

Category:TamilWiki Media Contest - Wikimedia Commons


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2012)

good luck


----------



## nac (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you...  I started uploading few of my works.


----------

